
Adblock Fast: A new, faster ad blocker for Chrome, Opera, and iOS 9 - aglazer
https://github.com/rocketshipapps/adblockfast
======
snehesht
Lol. [http://i.imgur.com/DKOTl3I.png](http://i.imgur.com/DKOTl3I.png)

------
sigmar
Quantitative comparisons to ublock origin would be better than comparisons to
adblock plus. ABP is well known to be slow.

